# Discovery Theater HD!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Well tonight at 6PM Dish Network will launch Discovery Theather HD! Many folks have been wondering where then can find more information on Discovery Theater HD and I accidently found their new home page!

For information on Discovery HD and a program schedule visit
http://dhd.discovery.com/

Enjoy! We look forward to hearing your Discovery HD reception reports tonight!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

$ 7.99 for 3 or 4 programs repeated over the whole day.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually the programming looks pretty good. 

Also don't forget that even if you don't have an HDTV, the 6000 outputs some pretty stunning downconverted standard definition in the letterbox format.


----------

